
Facebook’s “Trending” algorithm makes me ashamed - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2015/10/facebook_s_trending_algorithm_makes_me_ashamed.single.html
======
coherentpony
People pay attention to that? I use Facebook to share photos with my friends
and family and keep them informed of new life developments. Frankly, I'm
totally oblivious to the 'trending' part of the screen.

------
chipperyman573
Trending tailors your results to you. Right now, my trending, in order, is:

Parkinson's Disease: Wonman Accurately Detects Neurological Disorder Through
Smell, Report Says.

Deep Brain stimulation: National Geographic Channel to Broadcast Live Surgical
Procedure Oct. 25

Ecstasy: Removed Facebook Post by Mississippi Police Warned of Drug in
Halloween Candy.

If you get crappy trending it's because facebook thinks you're interested in
crappy stuff. And, in my experience, Facebook is really, really good at
deciding what you're interested in.

In fact, they're so good they had to add a bit of randomness to their sorting
algorithm because people thought its accuracy was creepy.

~~~
sixfngers
while it does deliver trending articles to you, they are sorted into
categories and it seems to always default to the entertainment tab, which I
hate. I usually click to the science tab, but somehow it doesn't want to learn
that

~~~
chipperyman573
For me the default tab is Top Trends.

------
wodenokoto
Is that an American thing? I have never seen a trending box on Facebook.

